# Best weight-loss dry food for my Shih?



## nidiaalvarez (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and so desperately need from your help. I have a 2 1/2 year old shih tzu and I'v been noticing how he's been gaining weight. I try my best to take care of him and don't mean to jeopardize his health in any way, shape, or form because I truly do love him. He got neutered back in March and he's probably gained about 3lbs since then. It's a very noticeable change in such short amount of time. I was aware that the surgery would possibly cause him to gain some weight but now I'm really getting scared. He does not exercise much. Just the occasional walks and fetching. He's obviously an indoor dog and he really can't take the heat here in South Texas. Right now it's 98 degrees outside guys! I have to wait till the sun goes down and most of the times I'm already busy doing homework. And even then, there are a whole bunch of lose dogs around my neighborhood and he's really scared as he once got attacked by one of the bigger dogs. Any waaaaay... considering his age and that he's mostly sedentary, what food would you all recommend for me to feed to him that will make him lose weight or at the very least not gain any more of it? Also, I currently feed him two small bowls a day if that's any help.

P.D. I know that there are some great quality foods out there but some are crazy expensive. I wish I could afford nothing but the best for my baby but I really can't as I'm a full-time student paying for my own tuition and monthly expenses with a part-time job. I can afford buying a big bag (about 12-15 lbs) for no more than $35-$40 dlls.

Any help is truly appreciated!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

can you feed less at each meal? Kibble is full of carbs and sugars that contribute to weight gain. I'm don't feed kibble to mine, so I can't really advise on kibble brands.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would look at Annamaet Lean and Wellness Core reduced fat.


----------



## Eva Jones (Jan 26, 2020)

How is poor shitzu now? Have you made any progress so far? I had a similar problem with my Akita. What I have noticed is that the main factor of her gaining weight was inactivity and my inability to schedule her daily nutrition into equal periods of time. I have also tried famous Dog Food Products for weight loss, which I found on different listings Many owners make the mistake of focusing on the dosages given on the package. Only approximate theoretical norms are given there, it is necessary to focus exclusively on the condition of the pet, his workloads, risk factors in terms of obesity, such as castration, adulthood, as well as living conditions and time of year.


----------

